# New Guy, New Bike



## Golfjunky (Nov 23, 2011)

hi everybody, the beauty below arrived this morning. cant wait to start riding. my only worry is getting used to spd's, i have been clipping in and out whilst holding onto a wall to get used to it. i am going to start training for a duathlon coming up in jan and i will be taking it to Alpe d'Huez next june for a relay leg of the triathlon.


----------



## jeffmatt (Apr 10, 2011)

Great looking bike. I think Scotts are becoming my favorite brand of bikes. I currently ride a Scott Scale Elite 29er mtn bike, but I am think of picking up a road bike too.

Enjoy the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice ride.. Love the color scheme on this one. about the SPD's.. just set them very loose.. so you'll easily clip out.. 

Wassler.


----------

